# TechPowerUp's Motherboard Testing Station - Build Log



## cadaveca (Jan 16, 2013)

So, after much discussion with some members, I'm putting together a new base system to test boards and memory, and this is my thread to document it all. Over the next couple of weeks, stuff should all be arriving, at least, the stuff I don't already have, and I'll document everything here for future reference.


First, I got to thank Seasonic for providing the first part, a shiny new PSU, an SS-860XP. Capable of delivering 860 W, and carrying a 80-Plus Platinum certification, this is the new heart of my test rig.

Some pics:













































Now I've got to spend some time looking at the manual, since finding that blue sticker with something about the fan modes...I have no idea what is going with that, so I better do some research!

More to come soon!


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Now I've got to spend some time looking at the manual, since finding that blue sticker with something about the fan modes...I have no idea what is going with that, so I better do some research!
> 
> More to come soon!



Hybrid = fanless-silent-cooling mode <-- Fan will not spin mostly
Normal= silent-cooling mode <-- fan will always spin


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 16, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Hybrid = fanless-silent-cooling mode <-- Fan will not spin mostly


To be precise, it only spins up at above 40% load. The fan on this psu is so quite anyway, I never hear it over my gpu fans and case fans.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 16, 2013)

You dog!  That's a sweet piece of free tech.  I'll be keepin' and eye on you, feller.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2013)

damn that's a sweet psu from SeaSonic ^^


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2013)

I would buy SeasSonic PSU, but they always have crappy looking cables how are these ones?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 16, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I would buy SeasSonic PSU, but they always have crappy looking cables how are these ones?


Just normal cables, with the loose braid cover on them.
You can see them in these pictures from my build:
http://i.imgur.com/ASfPUh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ce0B5h.jpg


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

Are you going to tell us what your plans are or just let us find out as you go?


----------



## radrok (Jan 16, 2013)

That's a nice PSU there Dave, got an awesome score on Jonnyguru 



Delta6326 said:


> I would buy SeasSonic PSU, but they always have crappy looking cables how are these ones?



Sleeve them man


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> Are you going to tell us what your plans are or just let us find out as you go?




no more details until each item arrives. I do have a well-formed plan, but it's going to take some time to get all together, and I still have to do reviews while getting this all together. "case", and sleeving are ordered.


Already got that PSU up and running right now with the hardware for my next review.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jan 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Already got that PSU up and running right now with the hardware for my next review.



Looks almost as sexy as my 860i.  Allowed to release what your next review you are working on is


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> So, after much discussion with some members, I'm putting together a new base system to test boards and memory, and this is my thread to document it all. Over the next couple of weeks, stuff should all be arriving, at least, the stuff I don't already have, and I'll document everything here for future reference.
> 
> 
> First, I got to thank Seasonic for providing the first part, a shiny new PSU, an SS-860XP. Capable of delivering 860 W, and carrying a 80-Plus Platinum certification, this is the new heart of my test rig.



Cool, subscribed.  First question from Dave "What does that button do"?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 16, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Looks almost as sexy as my 860i.  Allowed to release what your next review you are working on is










Sasqui said:


> Cool, subscribed.  First question from Dave "What does that button do"?







At least I asked the question before plugging it in....


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2013)

Got another Item for the test rig in:


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 2, 2013)

My most recent 650w I purchased from Seasonic came with the new cable set.  They're the same flat black ribbon style they used on the original Corsair HX series of psu's.  I really like them.

Good pic's, subscribing to this thread to see more....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2013)

Sub'd to see what Dave is up to...


----------

